
Show HN: HoloLens 2 pure JavaScript WebGL simulator (prototype) - rufus31415
https://rufus31415.github.io/sandbox/webgl-hololens2-simulation/
======
mncharity
Looks intriguing. But I hit quite a skill/learning barrier.

So perhaps start by showing a traditional video game key mapping and ui
summary? Or better, since the interactions are so unfamiliar, perhaps a
program-demo screen-capture video? Made with a tool that shows the keys
pressed and mouse movement. Which would also occupy the initial half-minute
load time.

My experience was one of baffled struggle, repeatedly trying things, and
thinking "Well, that didn't seem to work... Is it not supposed to? Am I doing
it wrong? Did I almost have it but hit slightly off? Is it modal? Does some
key need to be held down? Was there a bug? ... I've no clue, since I've little
idea what to expect." Thus the idea of a demo video. Answering "what does
skilled use of this ui look like?".

------
Communitivity
Nice work! With a bit more you are almost to a Second Life style editing
experience. I got 60fps when I used it, according to the meter. I am curious
though what makes this a HoloLens simulator as opposed to a WebGL VR demo?
Given the high price of HoloeLens from a consumer device perspective, getting
an open source VR platform that's compatible with HoloLens APIs and possibly
apps would be a big win.

~~~
rufus31415
In fact, I say it's a Hololens simulation because you can simulate the hands
with the SHIFT and SPACE keys, and toggle them with the T and Y keys. I also
want to transform this demo to show VR controllers instead of hands

